# Pics of my 02 Spec V:



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Tattude said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

:eek Nice valve cover!nice rims too...
nice car


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

its cool... i just think the front bumper is a lil too much (IMHO). are u planning on getting sides and a rear to match the front??


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Evo sides and R34 rear 
NX kit with all the goodies
You know when Income tax returns come out...

Here some more CLEAN pics from the last show I went too.

http://www.fastandfuriouseast.com/galleries/importmadness2k3/059.jpg
http://www.fastandfuriouseast.com/galleries/importmadness2k3/058.jpg


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *its cool... i just think the front bumper is a lil too much (IMHO). *


Yea, but I like the aggressive look. Plus, in person (pics NO justice) the front bumper lines go real well with the reverse scoop on the hood. Looks mean coming up behind you...


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

That is one fucking hot V SPEC!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

WasKie said:


> *That is one fucking hot V SPEC! *



 
Thanks
Anyone live in or around Brevard county FL.?


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

nice detail. great car.


----------



## Rocket0901 (Jul 15, 2003)

That hood is off the chain.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Rocket0901 said:


> *That hood is off the chain. *


Thanks
I love the hood too. The red Kevlar will go real good with my interior and the paint job next year. Black with red metalic flakes.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i cant wait to see it w/ the rest of the kit... then itll look real f'kin mean>. have u considered powdercoating the wheels gunmetal??


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Actually yes.... I love them now but instead of buying new ones every two years or so I'm just going to powdercoat these when I'm sick of them. A lot cheaper then new wheels...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

cool... i did the same w/ my se-r wheels (i painted them though)


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

how much does it cost to powder coat the wheels? im looking into getting my stock spec-v rims done in gun-metal


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

To bad your in TX...
Precision powdercoatin
3990 Dow Rd. Melbourne FL. has some pretty good deals. I haven't seen or heard any rims pricing but they work with people and I've heard nothing but good things from them. A lot cheaper then buying new rims I can tell you that.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

looks really good, nice job.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks...New pictures right around Christmas will be added with all my stereo (enclosure installed finally) and NX kit shooting a 75shot of juice in my baby.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Tight!


----------

